# FNG from Clear Lake - Texas



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello,

Home port was Watergate Marina on Clear Lake (Kemah, Texas). Lost my boat to Ike, but recently purchased a fixer-upper. Looking for some help with that. Boat is 1988 Pearson 36-2 (centerboard). Hoping to have the boat water-tight (Fix the Hole in the Side) in a month or so then back into the water. Been looking for a good sailing forum.


----------



## mrwuffles (Sep 9, 2008)

Welcome this is a great sailing forum one of our louder Texans has apparently disappeared.....Have fun and good luck with the hole in your boat


----------



## TxLnghrn (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey Parrot,
Welcome to Sailnet. You will find lots of useful information here buried in tons of BS. But that is all part of the fun.  
My Pearson 31-2 is at South Shore Harbor. Let me know if my limited skills can be of any use to you.
Michael


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

mrwuffles said:


> Welcome this is a great sailing forum one of our louder Texans has apparently disappeared.....Have fun and good luck with the hole in your boat


Wuffles, dude, does that mean that it's a great sailing forum BECAUSE one of the "louder Texans" disappeared? Or were you just making an observation about my momentary absence? Et tu Brute?

Parrot - welcome! I'll have a boat near you very soon. In the mean time, good luck on your fixin'.


----------



## gpgyo (Jun 20, 2008)

Hello, Parrot!

I'm in the Houston area. While I have no repairs skills to speak of, I'm more than happy to watch you work and tell you what you're doing wrong.

Welcome to SailNet,
Greg


----------

